# How to set up SSH for both github and bitbucket?



## walterbyrd (Mar 6, 2017)

I have FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64. 

I have a github account, but I thought I would like a private repo as well, so I got a bitbucket account. 

I set up ssh for bitbucket, and would like to do so for github as well.

But how will git not become confused as to which remote I am trying to sync with?

I found an article about how to do this with MacOS for DigitalOcean. But I am not sure if that would work for FreeBSD and github/bitbucket.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2017)

walterbyrd said:


> But how will git not become confused as to which remote I am trying to sync with?


Because the URL is embedded in the GIT information.

https://help.github.com/articles/about-remote-repositories/

I just created a bunch of repositories on Phacility. Uploading my code was as follows:

```
git init
git remote add origin ssh://myaccount@remote.git.repo
git add .
git commit -m "Initial commit"
git push origin master
```

The 'remote' indicates where the repository is pushed to or pulled from.


----------

